# Puerto Pollensa - coffee shops



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Evening all,

Were heading off to Puerto Pollensa on Wednesday and was hoping someone may know where to get a decent coffee whilst were there.

Feel free to recommend any good restaurants also if you know of any.

Cheers all

Steve


----------

